# Elijah's Time is About Up Durbin WV. He is a Sweet old Hound



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

This shelter is full and they need space. Poor Elijah 's life may be ended. If you know anyone who would love to give a sweet old hound a home, please contact shelter.The dog warden has kept Elijah around because Elijah is a sweetheart. This shelter is very rescue friendly and can transport to Northeast.

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/01/january-16-2009-this-is-it-for.html

I am having some problems with my blog. I amy have to start a new blog. Here is the link to Elijah from the shelter.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12123987


----------

